# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Should Police Critics Join the Police Reserves?

## DonGlock26

Should Police Critics Join the Police Reserves?

I think so. They can show the police how the job should be done. 

I think the exchange of tactics would help the community. 

Whenever a man runs around naked with a knife in the street, the reserves can be called to the scene to take off their gun belts and use gentle 

take-downs to disarm the armed subjects. They may even have a yoga mat of life to wrap the man up in. This way no one gets hurt ever. 

And, if a tactical team needs to breech a door during a drug raid, the critics in the reserves can be called in to handle it.

They'll call up the drug dealer and set up an appointment for the raid. Done.

----------


## michaelr

Someone wants us to be trained like the cops. Not a bad idea, infiltrate them expose all their training and brainwashing tactics!

----------

DeadEye (05-30-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> And, if a tactical team needs to breech a door during a drug raid, the critics in the reserves can be called in to handle it.


The guys who are busting down your door in drug raids are going to be the same guys who are someday busting down your door in gun raids. 

"The guy owned a gun, and guns are illegal. That makes him a criminal. He deserves what he got."

----------

BleedingHeadKen (05-30-2014),DeadEye (05-30-2014),Invayne (05-31-2014),michaelr (05-30-2014),Victory (05-31-2014)

----------


## Matt

Hell. Why not. Would at least make a great reality TV show.

----------

DeadEye (05-30-2014),DonGlock26 (05-30-2014),michaelr (05-30-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The guys who are busting down your door in drug raids are going to be the same guys who are someday busting down your door in gun raids. 
> 
> "The guy owned a gun, and guns are illegal. That makes him a criminal. He deserves what he got."


Hmmm.......never had my door busted in yet. But, I'm not a doper piece of shit.

The Democrats might want to kill me because I'm white someday. It doesn't make the cops wrong now.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Someone wants us to be trained like the cops. Not a bad idea, infiltrate them expose all their training and brainwashing tactics!


Well, not just be trained. You have to knock on some drug den doors to serve as go betweens.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Hell. Why not. Would at least make a great reality TV show.


Indeed it would. LOL!!!

----------


## Longshot

> Hmmm.......never had my door busted in yet. But, I'm not a doper piece of shit.
> 
> The Democrats might want to kill me because I'm white someday. It doesn't make the cops wrong now.


First, they came for the doper pieces of shit...

----------

DeadEye (05-30-2014),Invayne (05-31-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> It doesn't make the cops wrong now.


I consider it ethically wrong to initiate violence against someone who hasn't harmed anyone. I think that makes drug busts ethically wrong right now. 

Just as it will be wrong for those same cops to bust down your door in gun busts. It's wrong to initiate violence against a person who has harmed no one.

----------


## Network

Does being in the police reserves come with a golden parachute?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Right and wrong based on Don's desire to expand his collection of police brutality porn? Or, right and wrong base on natural law?


My collection is a collection of your videos.

Yes.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do I want? It's not what I want. I've got all the social freedom that I want, .


Aren't you living in a police state?

----------


## DonGlock26

> I was pointing out your own bigotry. I would consider them mistaken but that would not be an admission that it never occurred.


You were? How so? 

How would they be "mistaken"?

----------


## Invayne

> Do you hate the constitution?


Deliberate trolling.

Is that in your script?

----------


## Longshot

> Then, my answer is if they are breaking the laws, then they are subjecting themselves to being arrested and having their houses searched.


And therefore you think it's right to bust down their door?




> As you know, I'm for legalization as long as the welfare state is abolished as well.


Hey, I'm for legalization and the abolishment of the welfare state too.

----------


## Invayne

> It's only wrong if the state wants to take your guns, or force you to buy healthcare. Because, Obama!


When gun confiscation begins, I think Don and others like him will happily give them up. ISS DA LAW!

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2014),Gerrard Winstanley (06-01-2014),Longshot (06-01-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> When gun confiscation begins, I think Don and others like him will happily give them up. ISS DA LAW!


And busting down a person's door because they possess an illegal gun won't be unethical at all.

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2014),Gerrard Winstanley (06-01-2014),Invayne (06-01-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> And busting down a person's door because they possess an illegal gun won't be unethical at all.


Exactly. I believe, not only will they hand them over, but they will also snitch on anyone that might need a "visit" from the Gestapo. Freedom hating statists are dangerous and cannot be trusted.

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Deliberate trolling.
> 
> Is that in your script?


Look it up, son.

----------


## DonGlock26

> And therefore you think it's right to bust down their door?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm for legalization and the abolishment of the welfare state too.


If they are believed to be breaking the law and the police get a properly prepared search warrant signed by a judge, then the police have the right to search the property for contraband. The door kicking would depend on the perceived risk to the officers, likelihood of resistance and the destruction of evidence, and the fortification of the dwelling. Read the 4th amendment to the US constitution.

Sounds good! Let's stop the gov't checks and let everyone grow a legalization victory garden.

----------


## DonGlock26

> When gun confiscation begins, I think Don and others like him will happily give them up. ISS DA LAW!


They would have to repeal the 2nd amendment and that's not going to happen. You'd fight them to the death with me, right?

----------


## Invayne

> They would have to repeal the 2nd amendment and that's not going to happen. You'd fight them to the death with me, right?


How do you know it'll never happen? People keep crying for a constitutional convention...they can change anything. :Dontknow: 

You're not going to fight anything, and I'll probably be gone...

----------


## DonGlock26

> How do you know it'll never happen? People keep crying for a constitutional convention...they can change anything.
> 
> You're not going to fight anything, and I'll probably be gone...


Gone? To Canada? No surprise. Behind every libertarian, voluntaryist, and anarchist is a bug out bag full of granola bars and Japanese anime porno.

----------


## Invayne

> Gone? To Canada? No surprise. Behind every libertarian, voluntaryist, and anarchist is a bug out bag full of granola bars and Japanese anime porno.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Fuck Canada.

----------

Matt (06-01-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> If they are believed to be breaking the law and the police get a properly prepared search warrant signed by a judge, then the police have the right to search the property for contraband.


I didn't ask whether they had the legal right. I asked whether you thought it WAS right.

----------


## DeadEye

> I didn't ask whether they had the legal right. I asked whether you thought it WAS right.


If the state says it's right, it's right, by god.

----------

Longshot (06-01-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Fuck Canada.


They'd be too drunk to notice the bug out invasion.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I didn't ask whether they had the legal right. I asked whether you thought it WAS right.


Yes, it is right. They are breaking the laws of our republic. We are a nation of laws and not of men. If you don't have the rule of law, you are in a world of hurt as a citizen. 

And, yes, some in our gov't are breaking the rule of law and should be paying the price. Barack Obama and Eric Holder are prime examples.

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> Yes, it is right. They are breaking the laws of our republic. We are a nation of laws and not of men.


The way I see it, it's right to enforce a just law and wrong to enforce an unjust law

----------


## Sheldonna

> They are all citizens. I say- let the police critics put their skin in the game and go knock on some drug dealers' doors. Show the cops the right way to serve search warrants.
> 
> Since, police critics always know how to handle dangerous and rapidly evolving situations, I expect that no one will ever be hurt during law enforcement activities ever again.
> 
> Short of the return of our Lord and Savior, the police critics lacing up their boots is the best way to end violence on American streets. 
> 
> I mean think about it. Everyone they think is innocent is innocent and will not have to be investigated. And, everyone that they think is a real criminal or evildoer will really be so and things like trials and evidence will not be needed. They convict "crooked" cops all the time based on mere news articles after all.


I think a lot of these critics are playing right into the left's campaign (or one of them) to demonize cops and ergo, to reaffirm what the blacks have been using as an excuse for decades now....that cops are just racist fascists.  They are letting themselves be "played" by these aholes....and they don't even realize it.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-01-2014)

----------


## Matt

> I think a lot of these critics are playing right into the left's campaign (or one of them) to demonize cops and ergo, to reaffirm what the blacks have been using as an excuse for decades now....that cops are just racist fascists.  They are letting themselves be "played" by these aholes....and they don't even realize it.


I agree and would like to add...by treating these people like an enemy...all we do is foster enemies where none may have actually existed. It's a rotating issue and we make it worse.

----------

Sheldonna (06-01-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I think a lot of these critics are playing right into the left's campaign (or one of them) to demonize cops and ergo, to reaffirm what the blacks have been using as an excuse for decades now....that cops are just racist fascists.  They are letting themselves be "played" by these aholes....and they don't even realize it.


Absolutely, there seems to be a Left-wing propaganda effort at work.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The way I see it, it's right to enforce a just law and wrong to enforce an unjust law


According to who? You? Are we a nation of laws or a nation of Longshot's personal whims?

Are you a young person in their 20's that thinks the center of the universe is themselves?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Absolutely, there seems to be a Left-wing propaganda effort at work.


It is just one 'front' in their unspoken (as yet) war against Americans and America.  I'm just amazed that everyone can't see it as clearly as I do.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-01-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Aren't you living in a police state?


Did I say otherwise?

I'm not gay. I'm not a minority. I don't do drugs - I don't even take over the counter or prescription drugs if I can at all avoid it. I can make wine and beer, and since I don't drink distilled spirits, the laws against making those hasn't affected me.

So, despite the fact that I can almost entirely live my life the way that I want to, I recognize the right of others to follow their own conscious. Hypocrite progressives. like you, do not recognize the right of others to live peacefully as they choose, and hold that government powers should be used to make others conform.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did I say otherwise?
> 
> I'm not gay. I'm not a minority. I don't do drugs - I don't even take over the counter or prescription drugs if I can at all avoid it. I can make wine and beer, and since I don't drink distilled spirits, the laws against making those hasn't affected me.
> 
> So, despite the fact that I can almost entirely live my life the way that I want to, I recognize the right of others to follow their own conscious. Hypocrite progressives. like you, do not recognize the right of others to live peacefully as they choose, and hold that government powers should be used to make others conform.


Uh huh. Follow their own conscience doing what?

I'm still waiting for your "Tales of the Police Reserves" stories. Were you trained in hand to hand combat like real cops?

Were you trained to handcuff a PCP naked doper single handed?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Uh huh. Follow their own conscience doing what?


Whatever it is that their conscious dictates, so long as it doesn't constitute force or fraud against others. Why should I care what other people do with their lives? I can't imagine what it's like being a busybody schoolmarm type. Maybe you'll tell us what it's like. Oh wait, you already have. I still don't understand it.




> Were you trained to handcuff a PCP naked doper single handed?


Since such people are less common than lightning strikes on human beings,  I don't live in fear of that.  Do you look under your bed for monsters every night, too?

----------

Invayne (06-01-2014),Longshot (06-01-2014)

----------


## Longshot

> According to who? You? Are we a nation of laws or a nation of Longshot's personal whims?


That's why I said, "the way I see it." That means I'm giving my opinion. I think it's right to enforce a just law and wrong to enforce an unjust law.

For example, I think it would be wrong to, say, enforce the fugitive slave act.




> Are you a young person in their 20's that thinks the center of the universe is themselves?


Nope. Far from it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Whatever it is that their conscious dictates, *so long as it doesn't constitute force or fraud against others*. Why should I care what other people do with their lives? I can't imagine what it's like being a busybody schoolmarm type. Maybe you'll tell us what it's like. Oh wait, you already have. I still don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Since such people are less common than lightning strikes on human beings,  I don't live in fear of that.  Do you look under your bed for monsters every night, too?



Who decides this "so long as it doesn't constitute force or fraud against others"? Will there be laws against "force and fraud"?

Who said anything about fear? How were you trained to subdue madmen and dopers as a reserve cop? Did they issue you a club or did you buy your own? Did they teach you police Karate?

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's why I said, "the way I see it." That means I'm giving my opinion. I think it's right to enforce a just law and wrong to enforce an unjust law.
> 
> For example, I think it would be wrong to, say, enforce the fugitive slave act.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Far from it.


Ok, well thanks for your opinion.

----------


## Longshot

> Ok, well thanks for your opinion.


You're welcome. So I assume you have a different opinion? You think it's right to enforce an unjust law?

----------


## Invayne

> How were you trained to subdue madmen and dopers as a reserve cop? Did they issue you a club or did you buy your own? Did they teach you police Karate?


I'm sure they get trained on killing dogs and pointing guns at children....

http://www.okcfox.com/story/25656795...lls-family-dog

Standard police procedure.

----------


## Victory

> Did he? Post your proof here:


Why?  What will you do after that?

----------

